# wet VAG



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

drove home in the pooring rain from VAG FAir sunday, took about 5 hrs
but still have a blast all weekend

show day saturday









drive home sunday


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

F*cking sick man. I also have PSS9's, are yours all the way down and without the helpers? what are they set on and how does it ride? Any rear control arms or KMAC kit? 

:heart: your car man.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

BrandonSS said:


> F*cking sick man. I also have PSS9's, are yours all the way down and without the helpers? what are they set on and how does it ride? Any rear control arms or KMAC kit?
> 
> :heart: your car man.


all the way down, helpers out with polo strut bushings to give that extra 3/4" drop
not sure what they are set at just threw them in at what they were set at when i got them from a friend. car rides amazing, still like stock, not harsh one bit
and yes, custom rear control arms, my friend Swoops, as he is known on here made them for me, uppers and lowers, great adjustability


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i have the pss9's also.....they are fine as i got them for like 850 new, but I kind of wanted moe lowering ability.

where did you hear about the polo bushings???

i see your raked a bit, any way to get the rear level?


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm starting to think I should have got a roadster


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

before the tt, i came from the mkiv forums so i have many ideas to get these cars low lol
and are u saying to get the rear higher or lower?


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> i have the pss9's also.....they are fine as i got them for like 850 new, but I kind of wanted moe lowering ability.
> 
> where did you hear about the polo bushings???
> 
> i see your raked a bit, any way to get the rear level?


First, how the hell did you get PSS*9* for $850? :screwy:

And where can one attain said "polo bushing" ?

And 1.8tipglp, is your buddy willing to make more control arms? price? PM me if he is. :thumbup:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

BrandonSS said:


> First, how the hell did you get PSS*9* for $850? :screwy:
> 
> And where can one attain said "polo bushing" ?
> 
> And 1.8tipglp, is your buddy willing to make more control arms? price? PM me if he is. :thumbup:


i got my PSS9s from a buddy for $550 :beer:

i oredered my polo bushings from ebay.co.uk and they came with new bearings and came pretty quick

and yes im sure he would, he would just need ur control arms or a set to do them to and the money upfront to pay for mateiral and w/e he charges to make them


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

1.8tipgls said:


> and yes im sure he would, he would just need ur control arms or a set to do them to and the money upfront to pay for mateiral and w/e he charges to make them


Swoops does amazing work... but you're better off just going with one of the kits already on the market. You probably won't save much money by getting a custom set, and you'll be SOL if something were to happen. No need to reinvent the wheel.

Back on topic, I think you're car looks great. Not a huge fan of those wheels, but your car pulls them off very nicely. Any plans for the headlights? If you take out the reflector and black out the turn signal, I think it would really tie the exterior together a lot more.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

BrandonSS said:


> First, how the hell did you get PSS*9* for $850? :screwy:


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5231765-audi-tt-225-bilstein-pss&p=72047375#post72047375

the pss9's sell all day for that price. i posted all about it here.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Didn't get any pics because of all the rain. It was nice meeting you. Its always good to have a face with the name. Oh and that old guy totally ripped you off. First place should have been yours


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5231765-audi-tt-225-bilstein-pss&p=72047375#post72047375
> 
> the pss9's sell all day for that price. i posted all about it here.


those are PSS... not PSS*9*, huge price difference. :banghead: 

For someone with 5000 posts I assume you would know better. You do not have PSS9s.



1.8tipgls said:


> i oredered my polo bushings from ebay.co.uk and they came with new bearings and came pretty quick


I cant seem to find any on there? What am I doing wrong :laugh:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

SoloGLI said:


> Swoops does amazing work... but you're better off just going with one of the kits already on the market. You probably won't save much money by getting a custom set, and you'll be SOL if something were to happen. No need to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Back on topic, I think you're car looks great. Not a huge fan of those wheels, but your car pulls them off very nicely. Any plans for the headlights? If you take out the reflector and black out the turn signal, I think it would really tie the exterior together a lot more.





PLAYED TT said:


> Didn't get any pics because of all the rain. It was nice meeting you. Its always good to have a face with the name. Oh and that old guy totally ripped you off. First place should have been yours



actually ud save alot, it will maybe cost you $200-$250, for all four, not exactly sure. It usually cost at least $300 for just two. And yea he does awesome work, I love mine.

And i was thinking about taking out the yellow turn in the signals but im affraid of opening up the headlights.

and yea playyed tt nice meeting you too, and thanks, yea i couldnt beleive he got 1st = lambo doors, rs' on stock rideheight and an ebay body kit. what a load of crap, but w/e i dint care, i mod my car for myself and no one else


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I hear you. It's just a shame.


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

BrandonSS said:


> I cant seem to find any on there? What am I doing wrong :laugh:


Still cant find the bushings. Do you have a part number?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-LUPO-P...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2a0fc4e691


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

1.8tipgls said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-LUPO-P...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2a0fc4e691


:beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:

EDIT: I'm confused as to what those are replacing? They look wider and flatter than the stock ones? Do they fit in without modification?

Lupo bushing:









stock bushing:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Do we have a pic of the winning car? Id be interested to see this hideous beast that won..


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

thats just the pic that makes it look wider, the radius is the same
it is shorter/flatter, that what allows it to lower the car 3/4"
im not going to argue the fact on these bushing lol
if you don't believe me, dont buy them, im just saying it as it is, and those are the b ushing u'll need

and ill look later for the car that got first at vag fair


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

1.8tipgls said:


> thats just the pic that makes it look wider, the radius is the same
> it is shorter/flatter, that what allows it to lower the car 3/4"
> im not going to argue the fact on these bushing lol
> if you don't believe me, dont buy them, im just saying it as it is, and those are the b ushing u'll need
> ...


good deal. Wasnt arguing them in the least :laugh: calm down :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Do we have a pic of the winning car? Id be interested to see this hideous beast that won..


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


>


BS!! No way that thing won...Thats just terrible on ALL levels. Theres not ONE decent/tastefull mod on that thing:facepalm: I would have yelled out shananigans for sure. Who the hell would judge that as a first place car..? Id like to meet the ebay aficionados that made that HORRIBLE decision. Jesus Christmas guy, at least paint your Wings West mesh..:facepalm:


Edit: Look at the guy standing next to it.. The look on his face is like.. "Ahh man, you ruined it."
lol


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

lmao
yea exactly
but i didnt really care, its w/e i had a blast
and i mod my car for myself, no one else
if i see that win i just know the judges have absolutely the opposite taste from mine lol
ill give him he had nice wheels, but u dont run those wheels on stock suspension lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8tipgls said:


> ill give him he had nice wheels, but u dont run those wheels on stock suspension lol


With stretched tires:laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Stretched tires... The :wheel gap" mutiplier. lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Stretched tires... The :wheel gap" mutiplier. lol


Lol so true


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

yeaa, basically lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

He did say that he was surprised he won. Intact he almost seemed shocked, but whatever still looks like poop


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

basically lol


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Does anyone actually know how car show judging typically works? Doesn't seem that way based on the comments. Obviously a car on stock height with stretched tires and a body kit looks pretty tacky, but car shows are about a scoring sheet. The more mods you have, the more points you get. 

In terms of judging, you're car is a stock car, lowered with wheels. On a scoring sheet, you'll get points for the wheels/suspension category, but 0 for everything else. The car that won, has a body kit, wheels, lambo doors, and a few other mods I'm sure. On a scoring sheet, he's getting points for exterior mods, wheels, etc. Just based on the pics, he's covered two categories, while you've only covered one.

Clearly, you're car is much better looking, and I'm sure 9 out of 10 people would take your car over the other car, but like you said, you mod for you, and not for plastic trophies, which is the best mentality to have.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

In that case, they should have seperate class. Which I think they do. An "ebay modified" class would help weed out the BS. And you dont get to decide wether yours is entered in that class. If the judges catch you with Lambo doors or fender vents, you automagicly get an ebay colored ribbon stuck to your windshield. Consider it the mark of death at shows.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I popped my hood, talked to the judges about my interior and pointed out my mod list, which I believe they ignored. Whatever lol


----------

